# In which folder are drivers stored in win98 ?



## swanvil (Mar 25, 2007)

I am reinstalling win 98se on an OLD K6-2/350 system on a Tynan motherboard. Are the drivers for the motherboard, video, modem etc all stored in the same windows folder and if so what is its name?

I am hoping to get the drivers from an old drive that was previously used in this computer but do not want to ghost the whole drive over. So that when, during installation, win98 asks to insert a disk with the driver on it, I would like to point to the directory on the secondary drive....would this work??

Many thanks for any help you can offer.

Nick


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

I believe the Windows 98 drivers are stored in the C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS folder. Will that work? I don't know, try it.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Drivers aren't stored in a particular folder. The driver files are embedded in system folders. I've seen some people post links to apps that claim to extract drivers from a system. I don't have the links, and I've never tried them. You could try a web search.

The CABS folder referenced above contains files that reinstall Windows. Yes, some drivers are included in those files just as they're included with the Windows disk. Same files. If you had to install drivers that weren't included with Windows, the files won't be there.


----------



## swanvil (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Yes these drivers would definitley not be in the cab files. Sounds like it is going to be easier to try to rustle up the necesssary drivers rather than doing anything else. I had hoped they would all be stored in one place. But that answers my question, thanks.

Nick


----------

